
Writing a browser that does not use the mouse - profpandit
Hi.<p>I&#x27;m writing a browser that provides a completely
mouse-free user interface.
In other words, all control is done through the keyboard.
Soliciting top of the head thoughts on how this could be done.
We&#x27;re doing this to simplify the interface.<p>Also looking for people who are interested in collaborating on this project.<p>rohit@khitchdee.desi
======
laktak
see vimfx or vimium

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/vimfx/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/vimfx/)

